

Free/cheap tools to use for intranet, proj. & issue tracking and code hosting? - lost_aether

We're 2 partners setting up the infrastructure for our startup and I'd like to know if someone has better ideas.<p>So far I've been using Jira+SVN in a local (old) server (so Jira is not fast and fisheye is not possible).&#60;p&#62;However, now we will be setting up the company and also collaborating with a couple freelancers in some projects, so we need something more.<p>We're going with Google Sites for company intranet and (light) project tracking websites (mostly just to manage high-level tasks, documents, discussions, milestones and calendar). Then we're going with Jira+Bitbucket (and therefore) mercurial for issue tracking and code hosting.<p>So far, this has only costed us 10$ for the Jira license. When/if we get more developers, eventually we will either start paying bitbucket or find an alternative.<p>I'm wondering if someone else has suggestions. The idea is to cover "everything" from company intranet to code hosting. Any additional tools that could help in other fields important for a startup are also welcome
======
postit
you can stick with assembla, <http://offers.assembla.com/free-git-hosting/>

~~~
lost_aether
The free hosting is nice, but I want to stick with Jira for ticketing because
it seems far more powerful than Assembla

